# Any programmers here at FF?



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are any of you programmers capable of writing simple software like BASIC games? What about not-so-simple games?
I have ideas for games that I'd love to see & play, but there's no hope of me ever being able to write them.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Soon as you can get into Chat, Talk to Kath or Jeremy.  
They have wonderful brains to pic :wink:


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I can write in visual basic, but not at the level to make games. It's probably harder to make an actual game in visual basic than in C or Java, those are the people you need.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I can write a grid for tic tac toe


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i can do a very litte flash, doubt it helps, just thought i would brag.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

how about this ... anyone able to write a program that could track a given number os players that take "shots" and say seperate 18 places. Track who had the lease shots at each place BUT also track if some of the players got shots deducted to even play for better players playing not-so-good players. maybe an access or excel program or something that would work on a palm 




more parameters I'd like in there but if you'd like to try I can PM better details


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm a self taught C++ programmer. I've done 2d games and a few 3d games, however I prefer the much simpler text based games, I rather put my imagination and mind to work instead of googling flashy colors. lol.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

joe kool said:


> how about this ... anyone able to write a program that could track a given number os players that take "shots" and say seperate 18 places. Track who had the lease shots at each place BUT also track if some of the players got shots deducted to even play for better players playing not-so-good players.


if your talking about shots of jagermeister.... i own this game.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

no more on the line of a golf tracker to track a round of golf with a group of friends of varying handicap that I could just plug in the shots tanke on a given hole and it would figure out the "handicapped" strokes automatically 

18 "places" = 18 holes ... LOL


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, now I see. I couldn't figure out what the HECK you were talking about until you explained it.

My kid brother programs in C++ and he's made me some really kewl stuff, but he's too busy nowadays to take on any new ideas, and now I have a doozy.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

well if you talk him into it be sure to share


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, there's no talking him into it, hence my appeal to you guys. I actually have a few game ideas, some small, some huge.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Depends what you mean by small. This program can make various style games with little to no programming background. I never really used it, but I have seen the games of someone who has, and it's pretty impressive.

http://www.gamemaker.nl/download.html


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I can make First Person Shooters on Macromedia Flash using Actionscript. Me and my friend make games and animations at school during comp


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... well, I'm thinking about a galactic domination game with a bizarre twist, a strategy world builder with a weird twist, and one of the craziest racing games you ever saw.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Galactic Domination, lol, right up my alley. Ever play HomeWorld?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, I haven't. My computer is 8 years old, and became unable to play most new games a long time ago. I do know the game you mean, though, and it looks like fun. Now I'm trying to get a new computer up & running, and it looks like many of the games I missed won't be able to run on IT either! GRRRRR!

Okay, the racing game.. Are any of you familiar with the big arcade game "Derby Owner's Club?" It's a HUGE sit-down game for 4-8 people about horse racing. Well, I have a goofy idea for a a much smaller game based on something else instead of horses. I guess what it needs to be is some sort of side-scroller that only advances a little bit ahead of the racer in the lead. The racer needs to be able to move up, down, & forward. The up & down are not to be controlled directly, but to result only as a side effect of the amount of forward movement. Think about how the ostriches flew in "Joust," and this time give them some gliding ability.
How hard does that sound?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

you could prolly still play red alert on your computer! that's awesome game wish windows xp could still play it.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Salt, Homeworld is a fairly old game itself, but I still love it. Great Gameplay.

Mala, I have the same beef with XP. I keep an old 95 box around just for Red Alert.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hmmm... well, I'm thinking about a galactic domination game with a bizarre twist, a strategy world builder with a weird twist, and one of the craziest racing games you ever saw.


SO no crazy twist on the racing game?  

Anywho, I can't help you AT ALL here. SO yeah, good luck with everything people lol.


----------

